# Change of visa status



## BriegeW (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could give me advice. I am living in SA on a visitors visa valid for 3years, I have been having trouble finding work due to the length of time it takes to endorse working rights onto the visa, (my job is archaeology which tends to be a lot of short term contracts so having to apply for a work endorsements every time I move jobs isn't practical) I decided to apply for a critical skills visa as my occupation is on the list and I thought it would give me a lot more flexibility regarding short term contracts. I contacted Home Affairs to see if this was possible and they told be to go through VFS. I duly spoke to VFS to check if I can do this and they said yes, I filled out the online form, paid my money, gathered all the mountains of paperwork and applied for the visa. Not once did I worry that I wasn't able to change my visa so I was very surprised that my application was rejected as I am not able to change my visa status whilst in the Republic. Not once was I told I couldn't do it by VFS. I complained to the manager on duty and she told me she would look into it. After a week of chasing her I finally got hold of her and she informed me that YES I could apply to change my visa status. In contrast everything I have read online tells me that I shouldn't have applied for it in the first place and and that I have to go back to my original country to apply. This has left me very confused as I am now not sure whether to appeal the decision or not....should I believe the manager at VFS who should know what she is talking about or should I believe everything else I have read??? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Briege


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

You can apply for a CSV is South Africa whilst on a 3year spouse/visitors visa.
However you cannot apply for a CSV visa whilst on a 3 month visitors visa.

In your case the Home Affairs official erred and you need to submit an appeal.


----------

